# Neve Serra Estrela - 3 Janeiro 2008



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

Boas como este evento ficou aquém das expectativas  e como me foram gentilmente fornecidas umas fotos da Estrela do dia 3 Janeiro não poderia deixar de as partilhar com vocês


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Ena! Excelentes
Parabens!

Faz lembrar os Alpes...


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Fogo!

Isto sim é neve como deve ser!


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Muito bonito


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 15:09)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Assim sim! 
Excelente fotos


----------



## ppereira (4 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

muito bom.
pena é que passado um ou dois dias a neve se resuma aos 1700/2000 metros.
abaixo disso derrete quase tudo....


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Ena pá isso nem parece a Serra da Estrela 

Muito boas fotos


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Belas fotos,


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Parabens belas fotos


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

Grandes fotos spiritmind, sim senhor!!


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela*

só espero que este cenário se torne a repetir mas começo a achar pouco provável


----------



## inlandsis (7 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

Belas imagens...
E aquele tom azulado que a neve ganha ao entardecer/Anoitecer é algo de "mágico"..:


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

boas coloco mais umas fotos de hoje la de cima o panorama e um pouco desolador para Fevereiro  pouca neve  enfim é um pais com défice de tudo ate de neve 






A Famosa Estação 







Podem comparar esta foto hoje






com esta 3 Janeiro








e por fim uma brincadeira


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 20:03)

Ena pá... que coisa linda... mesmo com pouca neve a serra encanta qualquer um!

Excelentes...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2008 às 20:09)

spiritmind disse:


> A Famosa Estação




Sempre está mais apresentável No estado em que se encontrava anteriormente devia dar uns registos

Pela aparência parece estar em bom estado... Para onde estará a enviar os dados??


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2008 às 21:56)

Belas fotos spritimind. Tens aí umas boas fotos para fundo de ambiente de trabalho 

Thanx 

Afinal a quem pertence a estação? É do IM?


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 22:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Sempre está mais apresentável No estado em que se encontrava anteriormente devia dar uns registos
> 
> Pela aparência parece estar em bom estado... Para onde estará a enviar os dados??



boas os únicos dados que conheço online da torre são estes por isso deve ser através desta estação.

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2008 às 22:16)

Minho disse:


> Belas fotos spritimind. Tens aí umas boas fotos para fundo de ambiente de trabalho
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Afinal a quem pertence a estação? É do IM?



acho que pertence as estradas de Portugal e deve servir como apoio para o centro de limpeza de neve  digo eu mas vou tentar informar-me acerca disso 

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------

